# Allen 6703



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

The Allen 6703 is quite rare and has been a topic of interest and discussion on this forum.

I thought that I would point out that I listed one in the classifieds because, to say the very least, it is not the sort of thing one would naturally expect to find there!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 2 of the Allen 7306 Original Compounds that I have had up F/S couple time & no interest at all. You would think that there would be some one interested in the Original

Compounds that started the compound revolution with the original Allen Patent.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Fortunately or unfortunately, depending on your interest, the 7306 is a very common model. Lots of them around.


----------

